# IBS .worse after hysterectomy



## Dawn(izzy) (May 17, 2003)

I had a hysterectomy 6weeks ago)







I had severe uterus prolaspe everything was taken. I am 45 yrs.Since then I have been having c and d more d than c because I did not want to have to bear down at all so I kept taking 2 stool softeners at night my dr. put on librax 4x a day.I haven't been taking this for fear of the side effects which are c and heart racing.. any one heard or know of librax? I did not know that diet played apart of IBS can anyone give me the do's and don't of the food world.. I am just before qutting foods and going to liquids.. going crazy!!!







hugs to you all Dawn(izzy)







[/LIST]


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

I can definitely relate to this, Dawn. Ironically, part of the reason I had the surgery was to counteract the pain, gas and bloating. My IBS worsened greatly following my supracervical hysterectomy 4 years ago.The best relief that I have found for the IBS symptoms is the IBS Audio 200 Hypnotherapy Program offered on the CBT/Hypno forum on this site.The best relief that I have found for hormonal issues came from use of topical natural progesterone and topical natural estrogen (estradiol, estrone, estriol).Check out this site for helpful info: http://www.johnleemd.com/ Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Well, after my surgery in Dec., my "gas" problems worsened. I have been having horrible upper GI problems in particular; we are trying to figure out what is going on.I'm going crazy too. Good luck, Dawn!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I second Evie's recommendation Dr. John Lee seems to have an angle on this that others don't want to recognize or acknowledge for whatever reason. His information is a great starting place.Wes(See evie, you and I can play nice!)


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Thanx for that boost for Dr. Lee's information, Wes.Play nice? Is that where we kiss and make up?







E*


----------

